# Different bars, different look....



## Larmo63 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh, yeah!

 That's the ticket.

 I know you've got the tweed newsboy cap and the knickers to go with it.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 13, 2012)

Sa..wheet!


----------



## vw00794 (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice indeed! Get a shot of you with it and your NEW VINTAGE CYCLING JERSEY! Cool coon tail, can I say that?


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 13, 2012)

> Cool coon tail, can I say that?



Raccoon tail is preferred  and it looks like a fox tail? BTW love the bars!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 14, 2012)

"Tiller" bars, they really ride quite nice. I also put this unusual and actually correct Mead stem on too. 

I do have the knickers to complete the look! ......... And, that is a foxtail. 

Funny story: I rode down into town not long ago to go to the meat market. (actual meat market)

I parked my bike in a safe place and walked in to buy some steaks. There were two young "hippie" 

chicks working a flower stand right there, and anyway, after riding home, my fox tail had been cut

off! Right to the quick. I quickly drove back in my car, retraced my path I had ridden, no tail. I surmised

that they may have cut it off, (PETA types?) but I never found it. Weird.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Nice handlebars!*

I've always Loved those style of bars! It gives motorbikes an interesting "hot rod" appearance.

And by the way, the two hippie chics were actually animal rights activists!!!!!!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 14, 2012)

not PETA types... i guess its the "new thing"


----------



## vw00794 (Apr 14, 2012)

lobsterboyx said:


> not PETA types... i guess its the "new thing"




Is that Paula?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice ride!
I though I was the only one who has tiller bars on a motobike, though yours look a whole lot better than mine!


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice ride.


----------



## Wcben (Apr 14, 2012)

You sad "different bars" and I love the look but what did it look like before?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Like this*


----------



## Wcben (Apr 14, 2012)

It's cool there too but I like the look with the tillers!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 14, 2012)

vw00794 said:


> Is that Paula?




ice cold... ice cold...


----------



## oddball (Apr 16, 2012)

I think the tiller bars would look much better on my 1905 Yale,just saying.

Cliff


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Apr 16, 2012)

You guys have a problem with animal rights activists?

I'm one, specializing in bears and eagles.

Before I got involved in saving a few eagles it was legal to destroy an eagle's nest in BC, now it's not.

That tail would have looked better on the fox.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 17, 2012)

Check out the Eagle's nest video live feed on Alcoa's web site. There are three chicks that just hatched a few weeks ago. 

They say the nest is almost seven feet wide. My girlfriend watches it endlessly. I think it is interesting, and animals are 

okay, but many humans will run over ten homeless people to save a dog. I don't get that. 

The fox died. I'm honoring it by displaying it's beauty. (and kids did this on their bikes in the thirties and forties)


----------



## Volkswarten (May 17, 2012)

*pretty bike I have a colson flyer, I need a 28" truss fork*

I need a 28" truss fork to complete my bike and ride to the coast and exercise a little, that rims are the 28" wood ones?


----------

